# DS #4280: Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games (Europe)



## dice (Oct 14, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5501^^


----------



## Kreatur84 (Oct 14, 2009)

finally.
AP?
was the engl version fixed?hope its not the same like mlib


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2009)

USA version was fully fixed at AKAIO 1.5 (clean rom).

Other flashcarts can use IPS patch to workaround file save corruption, but the game will hang at Icepeak (adventure mode)

IPS Patch: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=7324


----------



## Toutatis (Oct 14, 2009)

Tested on M3 Simply 1.14

First try : my american save worked with the european rom

Turned off the DS, launched the game again : message at title screen with corrupted data, like with the american rom.

Patched the european rom with the IPS fix made for the american version but it didn't work. The message is still here..

People who want to play European version will have to wait for a working IPS fix !


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 14, 2009)

I would assume this version will likely freeze up at that same point in the game as the US version, since they're probably programmed much the same. Ah well...shouldn't be too much longer before the next set of cheats are released.


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2009)

If you're downloading the game why not just play the US version? It's exactly the same except for the languages.


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 14, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> If you're downloading the game why not just play the US version? It's exactly the same *except for the languages*.


exactly! Where I come from that`s more than enough to anticipate a pal-version...

I try it, since I found the Wii-Version pretty enjoyable!


----------



## Raika (Oct 14, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the thing that I don't understand is that everyone here can read English, so why bother waiting for a patch just for other languages?


----------



## Toutatis (Oct 14, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> But the thing that I don't understand is that everyone here can read English, so why bother waiting for a patch just for other languages?



Because there will always be retarded people unable to understand very basic English, although you claim the contrary.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2009)

It works @ akaio 1.5 (lastest loaders) even unpatched...

EDIT: And not hangs at Icepeak too. Nice one, AKAIO Team!


----------



## crook (Oct 14, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> But the thing that I don't understand is that everyone here can read English, so why bother waiting for a patch just for other languages?



Because some people like their own language which is part of their culture.


----------



## A-Z (Oct 14, 2009)

because they are not native speakers some of you may know a bit of german french or spanish but it is always easier 2 read in ur native language right?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 14, 2009)

I made an IPS patch for it too (it had the same hex string of USA version but in another point, luck).

Here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=7372

Tested:

R4 1.18
YSMenu 1.17a07

But it will hang at Icepeak like USA version, be warned!


----------



## ZPE (Oct 14, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> If you're downloading the game why not just play the US version? It's exactly the same except for the languages.



Typical ignorant American remark.


----------



## welshmatt (Oct 14, 2009)

Not really I would say the same.  Unless english is not your native tongue you may as well have gone for the USA version.


----------



## Ollibolli V2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Can somebody upload the savegame, in witch i'm a short time before this "Icepeak"-Point, who the game is crashed, please?

Many THX!!!


----------



## hunter02 (Oct 17, 2009)

i found something ... someone know if it works ?

**********************************************************************
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games [EUR] [FIX]
**********************************************************************
Nº Rom : 4281
Idioma : Multi 5
Género : Deportes
Tamaño : 128 MB
NOTA: Parcheado desde GBATEMP
----------------------
********************** 
Cómo hacerlo funcionar 
**********************
Este juego es original de NDS por lo que necesita las siguientes instrucciones
de ejecución
1.- Dependiendo del modo de carga que uses, necesitarás parchear o no este 
archivo con el software que trae tu flashcard
Recuerda si no cuentas con el juego ORIGINAL no debes de utilizar este backup.
Si lo haces, estarás realizando una acción ilegal.


Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games [EUR] [FIX]


----------



## e2kiwi (Dec 16, 2009)

Hi,
i have tried an tried because of the Icepeak-Bug and i figured out an solution,
i think that many of you want to play through with your own savegame...

*!!! PREMIERE !!! No$GBA-ICEPEAK-Bypass V1 !!! PREMIERE !!!
It will work with all savegames (USA,EUR,JPN,KOR)*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*For what? ???*
to play through the game with YOUR records, stones, all things you have collected...
*For who? ???*
for all who wants to play the game till the end with there savegame
or only for record breakers
*Why so late? ???*
i had not much time and i spend it in more importend things like job and family (but at all faster then anybody)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i would that it runs on the DS not on the EMU
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You can bring it to other sites and/or link it to gbatemp (thats better  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
But don´t  edit it or take it as your own work...
When somethings wrong then PM me... THX

*LINK:* Hotfile Download
**Mirror** Megaupload Download

*Content of the packed rar:*
No$GBA 2.6
Extended Guide in PDF and DOC (in german and english)
Textfile



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And you need this file, Download-link is in an text-file, because it´s not alowed to post rom-links , but you WILL need it...
> Mario_And_Sonic_At_Vancouver_Olympic_JPN_NDS-BAHAMUT (patched+fixed for No$GBA)
> 
> *Short Guide:*
> ...





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> You can try it out with other versions but you will see what i mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cr9 (Jan 11, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> Hi,
> i have tried an tried because of the Icepeak-Bug and i figured out an solution,
> i think that many of you want to play through with your own savegame...
> 
> ...





*Posts merged*

um it doesnt work, when I convert the game it crashes when I try to open it.


----------



## e2kiwi (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok what do you mean??? convert to no$gba or for your card....
which card do you have??? and Firmware???

and trust me, it works to 100%

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## aunwit (Feb 5, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> Ok what do you mean??? convert to no$gba or for your card....
> which card do you have??? and Firmware???
> 
> and trust me, it works to 100%
> ...


i have the same problem.
It works fine on the emulator (no freeze on Ice Peak), but after the .sav conversion and i put it back on my M3 Simply card (english version), it freezes as soon as it loads Ice Peak.
We don't need to keep playing with the Jap version do we?


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 9, 2010)

*@aunwit *and *Cr9*
send me your sav-file i convert it and look for the error  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and please Cr9 write what card do you have...

*@aunwit*
try this YSMenu its an inofficial YSMenu and work for my R4 great without the conversion, that means for the R4,N5 and M3-Simply Users the Icepeak-Bug from the EUR-Version is fixed...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Link:* R4+N5+M3-Simply_YSMenu v1.17a12 [02-02-10].zip

*WARNING* This Release has the new savlib.dat file in it, that means if you play Spirit Tracks or Pokemon Platin then your sav-file (if its 512KB) will be deleted and changed into an 1MB-sav-file, so before you start YSMenu and play your games look what a sav-file do you have on your card, if it 1MB (not 980KB) it will be ok and nothing happens, but save your sav-file, i warned you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you want to use the old savelib.dat then copy it from your FW to the YSMenu-folder, thats all and nothing will change...

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## aunwit (Feb 10, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> *@aunwit *and *Cr9*
> send me your sav-file i convert it and look for the error
> 
> 
> ...


mate that YSMenu thing worked like a charm. Thanks for that.


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 14, 2010)

*"ICEPEAK-Bug & Save" -  Fixed with the YSMenu 02-02-2010*
*Works with the USA and EUR Versions*

With that YSMenu you can play the *!!! UNPATCHED !!!* *USA* and *EUR* Versions...
Of course you can use the PATCHED Versions too without problems...

*INFO*
The YSMenu has the sav-fix and the Icepeak-fix in it (without Icepeak-Intro, Cameradrive)...
*LINK:** Save-before-icepeak.sav*
This is a sav from an R4, but works on all R4, N5, M3-Simply and M3iZero cards...

*Works with:*
- R4-Cards + Clones
- N5-Cards
- M3-Simply-Cards
- DSTT-Cards
And all the cards which can start the YSMenu and then a game...

*Works not with:*
- Slot-2-Cards
- M3iZero (FW v4.7f_M63, M3Sakura_v1.45_5th_x21, M3Kaura_v0.9beta1_M)
- and all other cards are not listed here

In the moment this list is small and there are some cards still missing, but this are the mostly buyed cards...
I will still refresh the list when i tried more cards...

*LINK:** YSMenu-V1 v1.17a12 [18-02-10].zip*

*LINK:** YSMenu-V2 v1.17a12 [fix to 4721] (only if YSMenu-V1 don´t work)*

*EDIT: If the link breaks any rules, feel free to advice me or change it -=THX=-*

*WARNING* This Release has the new savlib.dat file in it, that means if you play Spirit Tracks or Pokemon Platin then your sav-file (if its 512KB) will be deleted and changed into an 1MB-sav-file, so before you start YSMenu and play your games look what a sav-file do you have on your card, if it 1MB (not 980KB) it will be ok and nothing happens, but save your sav-file, i warned you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



if you want to use the old savelib.dat then copy it from your FW to the YSMenu-folder, thats all and nothing will change...

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 5, 2010)

*R4 and DSTT users, I found a solution for freezing in Icepeak*

download these files http://www.megaupload.com/?d=713BUDUF and place them into TTMENU folder for TTDS users and R4 users with YSMenu, it will pass Icepeak with no problem but you have to save and exit before you proceed otherwise it might hang some place near!

For R4 users you can download both R4 firmware + YSMenu among the needed files from here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=D4YVQOU8 enjoy!


----------

